# Looking for background textures...



## tirediron (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm looking for a 'site which has a variety of background & backdrop textures.  Specifically, what I'm looking for are traditional type studio backgrounds.  Painted patterns, etc.  I'm NOT looking for pictures of concrete, wall-paper etc.  While free is always good, I have NO objection to paying for what I want, so... bring on the links!

Thanks!


----------



## Dmxsir (Dec 13, 2014)

Something like that?
https://www.google.co.il/search?q=p...=photoshop+texture+background&revid=223442443


----------



## tirediron (Dec 13, 2014)

Yes, that sort of thing thanks.  I was hoping to take the easy way out however and get links to 'sites which had them.  The problem with a Google Image search is that I have to follow each link, review their T&C, etc.


----------



## Buckster (Dec 13, 2014)

I've got quite a few "Old Masters" style that I really like that I've purchased from ProBackdrops:
Probackdrop

And from Owens:
Digital Backdrops and Digital Backgrounds


----------



## tirediron (Dec 13, 2014)

Perfect Buckster, that's exactly what I was looking for!  VMT


----------

